# Sir William Herschel



## Nickbat (Apr 2, 2013)

Here in the UK, one of our two mainstream commercial stations, Classic FM, has just run its annual "Hall of Fame" of the top 300 pieces of classical music as voted by listeners. Much consternation has been raised by the fact that two video game scores have entered the Top 10 as a result of an online campaign.

This is not about the merits of that genre of music, but it got me thinking. 

One of my favourite composers is William Herschel. Let's leave aside the fact that he discovered Uranus and Infrared radiation...he was, to me, a talented composer and yet, his work is rarely if ever played on the radio (a search on Classic FM's site returns absolutely nothing!). When I was involved with planning a concert by a top orchestra, I suggested a piece by Herschel, but was advised that it would not be good as no-one knew his work. Well, no-one will unless it gets played!!

So, I thought, why don't I start an online campaign to get Sir William's work recognised?

Last night, I set up a Facebook page called the William Herschel Music Campaign. I have put a few links to YouTube on there (the best, indeed only album recording in the UK, is by the London Mozart Players - I urge you to buy it!).

https://www.facebook.com/groups/155631334602858/

Please visit and, if you like what you hear, join the group.

Thanks in advance!

Let's get Hershel's music the airing it deserves!

I hope this doesn't come across as spam... I am solely concerned with getting Herschel on the map!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A short list of this composer's non-musical achievements:

- Cataloged binary stars and determined they revolve around common centers of gravity
- Discovered infrared radiation
- Discovered that the Martian ice caps change size with the seasons
- Coined the word "asteroid"
- Cataloged nebula and galaxies with a numbering system still used today
- Discovered numerous moons of other planets
- Discovered the planet Uranus
- Built over 400 telescopes (remember, he had to grind his own mirrors) including a behemoth with a four-foot mirror, the largest of its time.


----------



## Nickbat (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks, Ken. I'm glad you listed all his non-musical achievements...saves me typing. I'll copy and paste as required, if that's OK with you! :lol:

He was indeed an incredibly gifted astronomer. 

I think he was also a gifted musician (oboist) and composer.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Nickbat said:


> Thanks, Ken. I'm glad you listed all his non-musical achievements...saves me typing. I'll copy and paste as required, if that's OK with you! :lol:
> 
> He was indeed an incredibly gifted astronomer.
> 
> I think he was also a gifted musician (oboist) and composer.


When I read your 'oboist' comment my mind said 'bassoon' to me. This gave me pause, but now I think Holst is to blame.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some of Herschel's oboe concertos are still played, I'm told. His symphonies less so.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I spent some time listening to a few Herschel's works and they are pleasant but to be honest from the ones I heard not very inspiring.
There are far better composers from the same time working in England that need more attention, Samuel Wesley and Thomas Linley to name just two.


----------

